# DONNA HAY



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

Anybody own any of the Donna Hay cookbooks? I bought one simply for its award winning photography, will be picking up the remaining three books when I get the chance.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I received Flavours as a present. Lovely pictures, interesting ideas I haven't tried any recipes though. It is one more thing on my to do list.


----------

